# can you creep tune a hybird cam?



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

try a search on "creep tuning" or something similar and you should find a few old posts on this


----------



## Jeebus Kliest (Mar 5, 2005)

Instead of letting down into the valley vs normal shot.. pull hard to overextend the cams vs a normal shot.

It fine tunes the timing of the cams and allows for a consistant shot regardless draw inconsistancies. Takes out some of the human error effectively.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Hybrid cam or Cam and a Half*

You hear alot of timing issues on Hoyt cam and a half bows because the top cam is shaped differant than an original hybrid cam. The original hybrid (Darton CPS)does not require as much creep tuning because the control cable or control string side of the top cam is round.Hoyt's control cam is round also but at the very end it has a flatten area or lobe that the control cable breaks over on at full draw.This has to be timed with the bottom lobe or cam at full draw so both top and bottom work together.Darton cams need to be timed but are not as critical for creep timing because the bottom lobe on the bottom cam is the only cam thats breaking over at full draw.Darton is a (hybrid single cam) and Hoyt is a modified hybrid a (cam and a half).Both bows shoot great.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Creep or fine tuning the Hoyt Cam & ½
By Mike (Javi..) Cooper

It is a variation on the old stand by Creep tuning methods…
With the tiller set to even (limb bolts bottomed and backed out the same on both limbs to your shooting weight) Set the timing as close as you can by eye.
I like to start with my sight zeroed at 20 yards. 
Using ½ or ¾ inch masking put a horizontal line on your 20 yard target.
Shoot 3 or 4 arrows aiming at the tape, be sure to draw only to the wall do not pull into the limbs. Only use your good shots; the bad ones don’t count.
This is where the Cam & ½ differs from the two cam bow in creep tuning. Since there is no real valley you can’t creep into it. 
Now shoot 3 or 4 more arrows at the line, while drawing your bow hard into the cams (you’re over rotating the cams just a bit) this is what most people describe as the mushy felling on the cam & 1/2. Again use only your good shots.
If your bow is in perfect time all your shots will hit the line, and the mushy feeling will be almost unnoticeable. If the shots fired while pulling hard into the cams hit high, apply a ½ twist to the control cable.
If the shots fired while pulling hard into the cams hit low apply a ½ twist to the buss cable.

Repeat until all shots hit the tape….

If you want to tune it even closer; repeat at 30 or 40 yards….


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Wiil this work the same for the spiral cam??


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The PSE Forum has 3 stickies on tuning Hybrid Cam bows under the Tech Talk section. 

The Spiral Cam is essentially an aggressive Hybrid Cam, so it should work.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ever since I first read Javi's directions and tried it I have been doing it to my bows. It really does help. I find it easier (for a lack of a better way to describe it) to hit Xs when it is creep tuned. Especially at the end of a match when fatigue can set it. To anyone reading this, TRY IT! It does help.


----------

